
The radical plan to destroy time zones - sergeant3
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/02/12/the-radical-plan-to-destroy-time-zones-2/
======
brownbat
As long as we're rewriting the calendar, I have a bone to pick with Hanke-
Henry.

Just make every month 30 days, and tuck five or six intercalary days at the
end of the year according to the standard leap year rule. These intercalary
days will be holidays for visiting family, and we'll shift them and New Years
so that they will occur in the spring, where weather is generally more
conducive to travel. Additionally, the 1st of every month will be a holiday,
"New Month Monday," for celebrating whatever you want to commemorate for that
month. For countries that want more holidays, add your next one on every
[fourth | second | single] 15th of the month.

Countries that want fewer holidays will be excluded from our new time utopia
on principle.

~~~
twiceaday
1 Month = 4 Weeks seems better. A week is a very natural measure of time and
this has less fudge-days (at most two).

~~~
dalke
The International Fixed Calendar -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar)
.

> The calendar year has 13 months with 28 days each, divided into exactly 4
> weeks (13 × 28 = 364). An extra day added as a holiday at the end of the
> year (December 29), sometimes called "Year Day", does not belong to any week
> and brings the total to 365 days. ...

> International Fixed Calendar inserts the extra day in leap year as June 29 -
> between Saturday June 28 and Sunday Sol 1.

Kodak used it for years. I recall that it helped with business operations
because it was easier to compare costs and production between the months.

------
dalke
This isn't a new idea. In Arthur C. Clarke's "Imperil Earth", the future Earth
has only four time zones, and there's thought of moving to just one.

(If my memory is correct; it's been a while.)

~~~
dalke
Err, "Imperial Earth".

------
manicdee
Is anyone still using Swatch Beats? No? I wonder why?

Do many companies run human calendars on UTC? No? I wonder why?

